# Like-Anweisung funktioniert nicht korrekt



## Alex_winf01 (29. Nov 2007)

Folgende Situation:

ich habe eine Tabell xyz, in der ich bestimmte Schlüssel verwalte. Jetzt mache ich ein 
	
	
	
	





```
Select * from xyz where (((xyz.schluessel) Like "F*"));
```

Es wird mir jedoch kein Datensatz angezeigt, obwohl es Schlüssel gibt, die mit F beginnen. Sinn dieser Abfrage: Ich möchte alle Schlüssel anzeigen lassen, die mit F beginnen.


----------



## SlaterB (29. Nov 2007)

Like 'F%'
(% statt *!, einfache Anführungszeichen?)

die 6 Klammern sind (bisher) alle überflüssig


----------



## Alex_winf01 (29. Nov 2007)

Vielen vielen Dank. :applaus:


----------

